# What you think about Blackroids?



## mike 666 (Apr 25, 2021)

Guys,

Your feedback it's very important for us.

		Beginner, Intermediate or PRO, we care and taking care everybody on Blackroids.

		Come get a look please : https://blackroids.com/product-category/beginner-cycles/

		Every purchase with a cycle you have 5% OFF automatically in your basket

		Order cycles with Beligas, Odin, Dragon-Pharma, Satan-Pharma are on the way. 	

Best 

Team Blackroids


----------



## mike 666 (Apr 30, 2021)

*It isn't a JOKE AGAIN -50% OFF entire shop for 72 hours - 1st - 3rd MAY*

It's time to give us a try, and make your own opinion about Blackroids.

Your feed back it's very important for us.

*Come enjoy -50% OFF entire shop on Blackroids. You have 72 Hours - start 1st May until 3rd May 2021.

* Team Blackroids 

*https://blackroids.com/*


----------



## mike 666 (May 1, 2021)

How about the first day of _*-50% OFF entire shop*_ on Blackroids? 

Do you enjoy it? 

Your feedback it's important for us. 


The ordering process on the site was smooth? 

Team Blackroids 


*https://blackroids.com/ *


----------



## mike 666 (May 2, 2021)

Guys,

You have 34 hours left to take advantage of the *-50% OFF on the entire store*

https://blackroids.com/


----------



## mike 666 (May 3, 2021)

Guys,

 You have 9 hours left to take advantage of the *-50% OFF on the entire shop
* 
*https://blackroids.com/*


----------



## mike 666 (May 6, 2021)

Guys,

Do you enjoy this promo?
Your feedback its important for us. More info we get from you, more we will do again kind of promo like that.

Team Blackroids


----------



## mike 666 (May 14, 2021)

*Get in Shape for Summer -50% OFF entire shop on Blackroids.*


     One more round for our lovely customers 

     But this time you can enjoy it 2 weeks 
     What else?


----------



## mike 666 (May 14, 2021)

*Blackroids does his OWN LAB TEST REPORT*

Here is our *own LAB TEST REPORT gallery* in partnership with the Janoshik Lab. Blackroids strive to sell only quality to our valuable customers.
    We are the first source to do LAB TEST REPORT at our own expense. Why? Because we want the best for you. 

    It is not in the vision of Blackroids to sell products* under regular doses or FAKE GEAR*. Blackroids is committed to test each of their products in catalog, now more than 500 references. 

    Some brands already offer LAB TEST REPORT, but we want to do a *double quality control to reach 101% fiability.* 

    Blackroids is quality and 5 star customer service. Blackroids accepts  an under dosage of 5% in active substance. Example: If the product  should contain 250mg / ml of Testosterone E and the LAB TEST REPORT  result indicates 240mg / ml, Blackroids will continue to list this  product in its catalog.
    On the other hand if the result is less than 237.5mg / ml, Blackroids will put this product out of stock.
    It will come back to the catalog again as soon as the next Test report Lab is positive. 

    We work closely with all the brands we offer on Blackroids. We are committed to provide quality. There is no *manipulation BLACKROIDS JUST WANTS TO BE TRANSPARENT AND HONEST WITH OUR VALUABLE CUSTOMERS*. 
       We started by Testing the AlphaZone brand: Some products did not pass  the Test, therefore the products in question have been put out of stock  immediately. 
       Check this link please: 
https://blackroids.com/product-category/europe-6/ 

       Team Blackroids


----------



## mike 666 (May 20, 2021)

*Euro-Pharmacies back on Blackroids -50% OFF entire brand USA domestic and Europe*

Euro-Pharmacies back On Blackroids 


       -50% OFF warehouse USA domestic : https://blackroids.com/product-category/usa-1/


       -50% OFF warehouse Europe : https://blackroids.com/product-category/europe-4/
 

       Enjoy guys


----------



## mike 666 (May 24, 2021)

We happy you enjoy EP comes back on Blackroids 
7 days letf for enjoy the 50% OFF entire shop guys


----------



## mike 666 (May 25, 2021)

Guys, 	

 		6 days left for enjoy the 50% OFF entire shop


----------



## mike 666 (May 28, 2021)

3 days left before the end of the PROMO -50% OFF entire shop 

https://blackroids.com/


----------



## mike 666 (May 29, 2021)

40 hours left before the end of the PROMO -50% OFF entire shop

https://blackroids.com/


----------



## mike 666 (Jun 14, 2021)

*Flash sale every week on Blackroids... 50% OFF*


Every Friday NEW FLASH SALE on Blackroids 


     Enjoy guys, some products  50% OFF of each warehouse 


 https://blackroids.com/product-category/flash-sales/


----------



## mike 666 (Jun 18, 2021)

Come enjoy our new Flash sale for the week : https://blackroids.com/product-category/flash-sales/


----------



## mike 666 (Jun 30, 2021)

*Share your cycle/log and earn until 300 € on Blackroids.com*

Come Sharing your log with us : https://blackroids.com/share-your-cycle/

	We would love to offer a 200 € (or equivalent in $ / £) store credit to    anyone who willing to run a log. Keep a detailed log throughout your    entire cycle. If you get bloods done and post them, we will offer an    additional 100 € (or equivalent in $ / £) store credit.
	Your cycle/log and pictures will be shown publicly on BlackRoids in the users’ cycles archive.



* 	Here are the rules: *

 
	1) Send us pre and post pics.
	2) What Gear are you running?
	3) How long is your cycle?
	4) What does your diet consist of?
	5) What is your training split?
	6) Give us updates 2x a week. Examples: weight, changes in routine or    food intake. The updates must be until to the end of your CYCLE and  also   until the end of your PCT.
	7) Be as detailed as possible. Your log can help motivate others.
	8) To receive credit, all the above must be met. No exceptions!


	This is our first customer share his log : https://blackroids.com/my-first-test...-deus-medical/
	You will get a page like this and you can share it everywhere you want after.

	Who interesting please contact me.
	Team Blackroids ​


----------



## mike 666 (Jun 30, 2021)

*Warehouses US domestic on Blackroids*

Come enjoy our warehouses US domestic : https://blackroids.com/?currency=USD&filter_cat_list_2=252|258|930 


 *Beligas 20% OFF *: https://blackroids.com/product-category/usa-2/ 

 *Odin 20% OFF* : https://blackroids.com/product-category/usa-3/ 


 *Aslan Pharma 30% OFF* : https://blackroids.com/product-category/usa-4/

 

 	And also MORE PROMO ONLY for Aslan Pharma Brand: 



 *Buy 5 products (same or not) and get 1 Boldenone for FREE* 

 *Buy 5 same products and get 1 more for FREE (+1 Boldenone)

* 

 	This free product (s) will be automatically add inside your order. 
 	This PROMO its available only for one month. ​


----------



## mike 666 (Jul 13, 2021)

A customer shared his log with us
 interesting information : https://blackroids.com/testosterone-...-by-duke-puke/
what you think guys?


----------



## mike 666 (Jul 22, 2021)

*IMPORTANT: We are changing domain name and email address!*


 	Dear customers,
	our domain blackroids.com has been flagged by ICANN and will be locked *from July 22*, so both our *WEBSITE* and our *EMAIL ADDRESS* (support@blackroids.com) may *STOP WORKING* very soon. 
 	Thanks to this email for reported us to ICANN : _*thedeveloper@tutanota.com*_ 
 	We are working on transferring it all on a new  independent domain but  the transfer takes longer than expected, and can  take from 3 to 7 days. 
 	That's why *FROM NOW* and until we notify you the new domain name, please contact us *ONLY* on: *blackroids@protonmail.com* 
 	As soon as our new domain is ready, we will keep you informed through *blackroids@protonmail.com* and on all the forums where we are already active, *EXCLUSIVELY* in BLACKROIDS dedicated sections/threads. 
 	To avoid any fake website or email trying to steal your account or to say anything in our name, *DO NOT TRUST* any other email than *blackroids@protonmail.com*, or any information on the forums that is not from *Mike 666 * or from the admin of BLACKROIDS dedicated threads on every forum we have been on since a while. 
 	Be sure *we are keeping all your account data safe*, including your virtual wallet and credentials, so nothing else than the domain name will change once back online. 
 	All already paid orders will be managed offline and *this issue will not affect any previous order*. You can track your order's shipping on 17track.net and using the tracking number your received by email. 
 	We are really sorry for that issue and we sincerely thank you for understanding. 
 	We will be back very soon! 
 	Best Regards,
	Blackroids Team


----------



## robinmwoolery (Aug 12, 2021)

I am still waiting on shipping information almost a month later.


----------



## robinmwoolery (Aug 24, 2021)

Now their email is no longer valid! Imagine that!


----------



## EdwardColeman (Mar 17, 2022)

robinmwoolery said:


> Now their email is no longer valid! Imagine that!


They SCAM you?


----------

